# Food makes her smell like urine????



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Help, Golden experts!!! 

Joy had been eating California Natural Chicken and Rice since she was a puppy, and we thought all was well. She always tended towards soft poops, but they were formed, not loose, and we figured that frequent tail feather cleaning just went with the "long-haired dog territory."

This summer, at age 2 1/2, she developed red bumps all over her body and began scratching all the time. After numerous topical treatments and a vet consult, we switched her food to Natural Balance venison and sweet potato. 

Hooray - her itching disappeared as if by magic! Also hooray, her stools are now VERY solid - no tail feather mess!!

NOT HOORAY - Joy smells like PEE! Her breath and coat, especially on the back, smell like urine! EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW!

It took several baths to determine that this smell can't be coming from outside. She is ALWAYS outside on lead, and she is not a roll-in-the-smelly-stuff dog anyway. 

I am really at a loss. The smell arrived after the food switch. It is gone for a few hours after a bath, but within a day, it is back again, leading me to think that it is coming from the oils in her coat. I guess we could start trying other brands of food, but me oh my, it's intimidating!!!!! Where to start???

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yes it can be from the food. Ask your vet, but i may require another food switch. Sometimes a body cannot metabolize something in certain foods, thus the smell.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Try a different formula of natural balance and see what happens maybe. Then try a different food like the LID diets by Nature's variety: New Instinct Limited Ingredient Diets | Nature's Variety. 

After that I'd see a dermatologist.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would definitely suggest trying a different brand of food than Natural Balance rather than just switching formulas. Many of the chemicals, preservatives and vitamin pre-mixes would be the same in each of NB's formulas. And who only knows what is causing the odor.

I would also recommend finding a kibble that has more than the 20% protein and 10% fat contained in the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. It is really a challenge, IMO, to maintain healthy coat and skin on only 10% fat. Typically it takes closer to 15% fat. Also, with the 1st three ingredients listed as "sweet potato, venison, potato protein", your dog's system may just not be reacting well to a low fat and plant-based low protein diet. 

Maybe take a look at a non-chicken formula with somewhat higher protein and fat.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!!! I appreciate it very much, and in a non-emergency situation like this, I'd REALLY rather start with free help rather than ANOTHER trip to the vet to talk!!!! More money saved for pupper toys and food!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If the smell came after a bout with a nasty rash...I would be leaning more toward a bacterial/fungal overgrowth - If not bathing with a medicated shampoo and drying thoroughly then the ideal condition for overgrowth continue.


----------

